# T3 kick in time?



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

How long does it take for t3 to kick in and for you to notice any effect assuming diet and training are on point?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Kick in? never really kicks in noticeably so to speak, only fat burner that does that is dnp


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

AngryBuddha said:


> Kick in? never really kicks in noticeably so to speak, only fat burner that does that is dnp


 Okay didn't word that right. How long does it take to increase metabolic rate?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Very quickly id assume, within a week


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

As a point of reference, I'd go with day 1


----------

